# Hi from Montana



## soundgrrl (Aug 28, 2021)

Hey I'm soundgrrl ^_^ I joined because I have some excellent software collecting dust that should go to someone who will use it more than I do. recently got into Eurorack and I don't use soft synths nearly as much as I used to. Hoping to get into sound design and sample creation for sci-fi media and video games. I also make public domain (cc0, copyright-free) samples of analog synths and other things that anyone can access for free. I only have a few up right now but will be adding to the collection regularly: synthsamples.org


----------



## shenshen (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome from Florida, @soundgrrl -- you're going to have a whale of a time here on VI-C.
Good luck with your current endeavor!


----------



## Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

